# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Talkabot, the conference for bot makers, Austin, Texas, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - XOXCO, Inc. 

Website - talkabot.ai

twitter.com/TalkabotConf

September 28 - 29, 2016, Austin, Texas, USA

----------


## Airicist

Article "Talkabot: The Conference for Bot Makers"

by Ben Brown
May 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Humans of Talkabot"
Announcing another set of speakers for Talkabot, the conference and community event devoted to bots

by Ben Brown
July 12, 2016

----------

